# Java3D Grafik Boni



## Developer_X (3. Feb 2009)

Hi, ich benutzte nun oder habe Java3D1.5.0 die modernste Version von Java3D Momentan, aber wie bekomme ich dass den  bitte schön hin, die Grafik zu verbessern, ook ich geb ja zu, java3D hat keine schlechte grafik aber schon ein bisschen, also gibt es so was wie setGrafik und dann die Auflösung oder so?
Weil die Grafik könnte schon besser sein
wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


Nein :?

Java3D zeigt dir nur an, was du programmierst.


----------



## Developer_X (3. Feb 2009)

ok


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Feb 2009)

Für FarCry-grafik tippe man ein:

```
game.setGrafik(Grafik.GEIL);
```
und alle Probleme sind gelöst -.- ^^


----------



## Developer_X (3. Feb 2009)

Was soll der scheiß, erstens ich spiele solche spiele nicht, und zweitens ich weiß was das für ne arbeit ist!
n videogame zu machen


----------



## Developer_X (3. Feb 2009)

nehm dich zurück andery, du hast voll das luschige Benutzerbild, nur zwei kleine Gifs!
tse


----------



## Fu3L (3. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nehm dich zurück andery, du hast voll das luschige Benutzerbild, nur zwei kleine Gifs!
> tse



Wenn man schon jemanden anhand seines Benutzerbildes bewertet, dann bitte richtig: Er hat genau *ein* gif  :roll:


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Feb 2009)

Genau wie du, übrigens, allerdings hast du 5610 Pixel mehr. Hab ich dich richtig verstanden dass die animierte Pixelanzahl proportional zur Luschigkeit ist? Vermutlich nicht ???:L


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich spiele solche spiele nicht


ääähm... aber für sowas wie "rayman" hast du aber genug zeit gefunden? ???:L


			
				Developer_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß was das für ne arbeit ist! n videogame zu machen


naja, nach deinem Vorschlag ein relativ modernes Konsolenspiel zu clonen kann man das ja nie so genau wissen... :roll:


----------

